# Guist Cricket pavilion, Norfolk, August 2016



## HughieD (Sep 5, 2016)

It’s been done on here a few times and despite being easy to get to this abandoned old cricket pavilion in the North Norfolk village of Guist has always been something I have wanted to see. There’s not much history out there on this predominantly wooden two story pavilion that sit on the edge of some woods next to a grounds of a large manor house. Apparently it was built around 1907 possibly used up until the 1930s. Maps from the mid1970’s show a track leading up to the pavilion so it may have been used perhaps for storage up until around then. Anyhow…on with the pix.

Here it is poking out the trees:


img7175 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7176 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front the front:


img7182 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7181 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And now over the barbed wire (first snagging my thigh!) and round the back:


img7184 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Through the door:


img7186 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The ground floor is pretty good nick-wise:


img7187 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7190 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7191 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Well, apart from the toilet that is:


img7194 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7189 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the windows…


img7192 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Think we’ll give up-stairs a miss!


img7196 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7201 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7197 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and the door to nowhere:


img7198 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Poor, lonely coat-hooks. No cricket whites have been hung on these for a while:


img7199 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Sep 5, 2016)

Never seen this as a report, it looks pretty cool. Love it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Sep 5, 2016)

I enjoyed that, I spent many years playing cricket, Loved every minute of it, your pics show a fine example of a purpose built pavilion, from the cream colour I'd guess it was sighted at one end of the pitch, (most of the old ones were green, and side on so as not to interfere with the batsman view of the ball) 

Thanks for that Hughie, You made my day


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 5, 2016)

I remember finding it by accident, I couldn't believe it since I never knew where it was. Great photos.


----------



## dirge (Sep 6, 2016)

Well that's different! Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2016)

That's a nice set hughie.I often pop by here and photograph it.it's so apmospheric


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a nice set hughie.I often pop by here and photograph it.it's so apmospheric



Cheers mate. Actually it was your excellent set of pix that inspired me to search this place out. So when it turned out to be a short drive from we were staying it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2016)

Awww mate you should have messaged me.I would have told you and give you a few other places too around there


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Awww mate you should have messaged me.I would have told you and give you a few other places too around there



Was originally going to message you to see if we could meet up but saw you were going to be on your hols the week we were in Norfolk. Next time...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Was originally going to message you to see if we could meet up but saw you were going to be on your hols the week we were in Norfolk. Next time...


OK hughie next time.shame I was away at the same time.I will show you some stuff next time


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> OK hughie next time.shame I was away at the same time.I will show you some stuff next time



Cheers Mikey - look forward to that. In the end did the lime kilns, the pavilion, RAF Sculthorpe, several pillboxes and 9 churches!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm going to have to visit this place myself soon. Love your take on this HughieD


----------



## degenerate (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice one Hughie, looks like a place I'd enjoy to walk around


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I'm going to have to visit this place myself soon. Love your take on this HughieD



I went in late afternoon....try sunrise and it'll be front lit.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

Cracking find.Thanks for sharing.


----------

